# Bone Collector  Blind



## michaelknox (May 10, 2010)

Does anyone have one and what do yall think


----------



## frdstang90 (May 19, 2010)

I was thinking about buying one and I looked at the ones on display at 2 different places and both were torn so I decided it wasnt for me.


----------

